# what is the translation of le creuset?



## kamesennin (Jan 3, 2005)

.


----------



## mosesface (Jul 25, 2006)

the crucible, i believe.
my french dictionary simply describes it as a metal pot that conducts heat.


----------



## charmander (Dec 30, 2003)

I think it means "the beautiful cookware that costs an arm and a leg."









Actually, I have a Le Creuset Dutch oven that I love! (if you are referring to the line of cookware, wasn't sure)


----------



## Autoemesiss (Jul 31, 2006)

Actually, I have a Le Creuset Dutch oven that I love! (if you are referring to the line of cookware, wasn't sure)[/quote]

I am soooo jealous! I have been drooling over one for 2 years now. Even with the sales and at the outlet I can't afford one.









Sue


----------



## Harper (Jul 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmd* 
I think it means "the beautiful cookware that costs an arm and a leg."


----------



## kamesennin (Jan 3, 2005)

.


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

I always assumed it was a family name. I have a dutch oven, completely worth every penny. But it might mean beautiful heavy cookware that costs an arm and a leg and would stun an ox. The French like little words that mean a lot.

edited -

I looked it up in my French dictionary creuset means crucible and melting pot. Maybe they started out as fondue pots.


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

A "creuset" in French is a container used to melt metals.


----------



## damselfly41 (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmd* 
I think it means "the beautiful cookware that costs an arm and a leg."



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Autoemesiss* 
I am soooo jealous! I have been drooling over one for 2 years now. Even with the sales and at the outlet I can't afford one.








Sue

Ahhhh... me, too. I try to tell dd "I want that! I want that! Can I have that? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease? I want it!!" But she just doesn't get it.


----------

